# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Создан компьютер с быстродействием 300 трлн операций в секунду

## ALEX(XX)

Суперкомпьютер, способный совершать более 300 трлн операций в секунду, запущен в Университете Торонто, сообщает CBC News. Кластерный компьютер IBM iDataPlex станет самым быстродействующим в Канаде и одной из 15-ти самых мощных ЭВМ в мире. Компьютер может быть использован для анализа процессов в Большом Адронном Коллайдере, для создания высокоточных моделей изменения климата, а также в аэронавтике, астрофизике и прочих областях науки и техники. В компьютере использованы процессор 30,240 Intel с частотой 2.53 GHz и водяное охлаждение. 
Источник

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## agent_smith

Интересно,что про военную сторону таких технологий никто не сообщает.В начале освоения космоса,американские и русские спутники якобы использовались для определения погоды :Smiley: ) Вобщем скайнэт это не из мира фантастики.

----------


## maXmo

Вообще-то скайнет – это искусственный интеллект, а не калькулятор.

----------


## agent_smith

Для анализа особенно сложных процессов какой никакой но искуственный интелект должен быть.Так что с калькулятором ты поспешил.

----------


## Damien

> Для анализа особенно сложных процессов какой никакой но искуственный интелект должен быть


это смотря что называть ИИ.
Для меня все, что не проходит - Тест Тьюринга - просто калькулятор. А калькуляторы - бывают разные...





> Самый общий подход предполагает, что ИИ будет способен проявлять поведение, не отличающееся от человеческого, причём, в нормальных ситуациях. Эта идея является обобщением подхода теста Тьюринга, который утверждает, что машина станет разумной тогда, когда будет способна поддерживать разговор с обычным человеком, и тот не сможет понять, что говорит с машиной (разговор идёт по переписке).
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Искусственный_интеллект

----------


## agent_smith

Естественно,что интелект данной машины направлен на определение возможно точных вариантов погоды.Но уверен,что и в направлении интелекта человека так же идут разработки,которые я пологаю не поспешат выкладывать на всеобщее обозрение.А насчет определит ли человек,кто с ним переписывается,спорно.80% пользователей интернета не поймут в ближайшие пару часов,что с ними переписывается профессионально написанный бот.Об этом можно почитать на просторах интернета.Ну и свою точку зрения сооветственно можно иметь.Но калькулятор за несколько миллионов,как то не логично.

----------


## Damien

> 80% пользователей интернета не поймут в ближайшие пару часов,что с ними переписывается профессионально написанный бот


тест тьюринга пишут не блондинки из тех 80%.




> Но калькулятор за несколько миллионов,как то не логично.


ну пусть будет - инженерный калькулятор, но не ИИ о котором цитата с wiki.

----------


## agent_smith

Раз существует определение искуственного интелекта,которое определяет не фантастически выдуманный предмет,значит это существует,возможно не в том воплощении,которое дает это определение,но существует все же.Просто ты его и потом назовешь калькулятором ,но с ИИ :Smiley:  Ну а если все время кидаться на википедиию за определениями,там же можно узнать что такое калькулятор.

----------


## maXmo

Да не, там довольно простые вычисления, просто данных очень много. Не зря ЦЕРН гигабитное оптоволокно тянет по всей Европе. ClimatePrediction – это поди чистая гидро-/аэродинамика. Есть ещё интересный проект: ищет простые числа. Астрофизика – там просто FFT гоняют по радиозаписям. Почти все эти проекты доступны в открытом доступе, можешь зарегаться и поставить себе эту программку на комп.

----------

